
User experience isn't just visual design - ericwan
http://alistapart.com/articles/learntowrite
======
jmtame
Agreed. I think it related to point #3 here:
[http://jtame05.wordpress.com/2007/07/03/learning-from-the-
ip...](http://jtame05.wordpress.com/2007/07/03/learning-from-the-iphone/)

------
jamongkad
Up voted...I found this article extremely useful. As a hacker learning to do
design(and doesn't want to use Photoshop) this is a Godsend thank you!

